# Macanudo Gold Label Ascot Cigar Review - mild quick smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought these little cigars looking for something I could smoke outdoors in the winter without having to spend 2 hours freezing my a** off & I thi...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Ascot Cigar Review - mild quick smoke


----------

